# goodbye our sweet little mcgee



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

as many of you met meekosan when she had her surprise from my xmas gift mcgee was one of the boys, today he accidentally hung himself on a playtoy that was too close to the ramp and couldnt get lose, no one noticed as all were sleeping, and my meekosan is sad so she may not have made a posting yet. he was such a gentle and luving little boy and i hope he is playing with his baby sister up there now....and all of the other many have lost...he will not be lonely, but his cagemate brother sammy is missing him and i hope he gets to feeling better real soon


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That's really sad :-( such is a rat's life though, brief, and adventure filled. RIP McGee, play easy with your friends.


----------



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

thx 1a1a, i know meek appreciates ur wishes, he is in back with all of our other pets whom we'ver interred, including rodney and my bunnies and a few of our kittles, we have a area that is just for these times, and u know, the flowers come up over them ever so beautiful, as beautiful as the luv we buried


----------

